# קרדיטים



## neurotica (29/4/14)

קרדיטים 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
סוף סוף!
התחלתי לכתוב את הקרדיטים בתחילת דצמבר 2013, כשבוע אחרי החתונה ועכשיו שסוף סוף יש לי את כל התמונות והכל מוכן אני ממש מתרגשת לפרסם אותם!
אני ממש שמחה שיש את הבמה הזו כי אני מרגישה שצברתי במהלך כל התהליך הזה מלא ידע, עברתי תחנות רבות ואני מאד רוצה לחלוק אותו עם העולם, אבל אף אחד חוץ מהפורום לא באמת רוצה לשמוע! אז אני מתנצלת מראש על כל החפירות ועל זה שאולי זה יראה יותר כמו "יומני היקר" ולא כמו מידע וביקורות על ספקים. אני בכל זאת מקווה שזה אולי יביא לפחות מעט תועלת למישהו שמתכנן לעשות חתונה קטנה וזולה. 






הערה חשובה: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



מכיוון שאני רוצה שיהיה לי קצת שליטה על החשיפה שלנו, את כל התמונות שכוללות פנים אני שמה בדרופבוקס והולכת לקשר אליהן מתוך ההודעות. אז אל תתנו לקבצים המצורפים להטעות אתכם!


----------



## neurotica (29/4/14)

מי אנחנו?  מאיה ומוטי, אני בת 27, בונה אתרים ואוספת פינגווינים, הוא בן 26, עובד בהייטק ומלטף חתולי רחוב. 
הסיפור שלנו לא ממש מרגש, הכרנו דרך חברים אי שם בתיכון וביחד מאז. עכשיו זה כבר 8.5 שנים, בחתונה זה היה 8 שנים ו-6 ימים, בדיוק.


----------



## spaysi8 (7/5/14)

תמונה מהממממתת


----------



## neurotica (29/4/14)

ההצעה 
אז בערך החל ממתי שחגגנו 7 שנים יחד, שזה בערך הזמן שבו החיים שלנו הסתדרו (סיימתי את התואר ומצאתי עבודה ולא הרבה אחרי זה הוא השתחרר מקבע וגם התחיל לחפש עבודה רצינית), הפכתי ללחוצת חתונה. אני מודה בזה בפה מלא. 
אין הסבר הגיוני, פשוט הרגשתי רע עם זה שאנחנו עדיין לא נשואים. היה לי ברור כשמש שנתחתן, דיברנו על הנושא הזה מאות פעמים במהלך הקשר, ידענו שהעתיד שלנו הוא יחד אבל זה בכל זאת הפריע לי. הרגשתי שאנחנו כבר במקום הנכון בחיים שלנו, עובדים בעבודות רציניות, גרים יחד, ושאין סיבה שהוא לא יציע ונתקדם הלאה. ופתאום גם היו מלא חתונות מסביב, של אנשים לא מאד קרובים שהקנאה גברה על השמחה בשבילם (בניגוד לחתונות של חברות קרובות, למשל). 
בערך שלושה-ארבעה חודשים לפני ההצעה הוא גם העלה את הנושא מיוזמתו, אמר שהסתכל על טבעות והתחלנו לחשוב לאן נטוס (קפריסין/פראג), עם מי וכו', ביררתי בעבודה, רמזתי לאמא, ואז פתאום הנושא שוב נעלם. 
אני אודה ואתוודה, היו לי כמה התמוטטיות עצבים באותה תקופה, אבל כנראה שזה לא מאד הפחיד אותו כי בוקר בהיר אחד באוגוסט 2013 מצאתי את ההודעה החביבה הזו על המקרר.


----------



## haych (29/4/14)

מקורי ומקסים!


----------



## Bobbachka (1/5/14)

אויש! מקסים!!!


----------



## neurotica (29/4/14)

תהליך הארגון 
היו כמה דברים שהיו ברורים לנו מראש (המשולש/מרובע הקדוש אם תרצו):





 לא רבנות. בשום מצב, אין סיכוי, לא לא ולא. סבבה? סבבה.





 לא נכנסים למינוס! ידענו שאנחנו לא מתכוונים לבקש מההורים לממן לנו את החתונה, לקחת מהם כסף אפילו לא עבר לנו בראש, והכל בעצם התבסס על התקציב שלנו. לא הגדרנו תקציב ספציפי מראש, אבל הקו המנחה היה לא להתפרע. 





 מזמינים רק אנשים שנשמח לראות בארוע ולא פועלים מתוך "לא נעים".





 מתקתקים הכל בחודשים הקרובים להצעה. אז הלו"ז היה כזה (זהירות, ספוילרים!): אמצע אוגוסט - הצעה, תחילת אוקטובר - חתונה בקפריסין וירח דבש באיטליה, תחילת נובמבר - צילומים מקדימים, סוף נובמבר - ארוע. 

אוקיי, עכשיו שסיכמנו את זה אפשר להתחיל. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



(ההודעות מעכשיו הן בסדר כרונולוגי, מה שעלול להראות קצת מוזר כי הלו"ז שלנו היה די מוזר, אבל לא נורא.)


----------



## neurotica (29/4/14)

הטבעות 
את טבעת האירוסין מוטי בחר לבד, בלי להעזר בחברות שלי/אחותי וכו' (טוב, הוא נעזר במוכרת אדיבה בג'קסון אבל זה עדיין מאד מרשים). אני מאוהבת בטבעת הזו. היא עדינה ויפה ופשוט מתאימה לי בול. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



את טבעות הנישואים קנינו גם כן בג'קסון, המקום ענה הכי טוב ל-2 הפרמטרים שהיו לנו - מהיר ולא יקר. קנינו אותן ממש קרוב לטיסה לקפריסין, אז היינו צריכים שהמידה תתאים מראש, ובאופן כללי לא להתפרע במחירים היה קו מנחה כללי בכל נושא החתונה. 
טבעות הנישואים, כפי שאתם רואים, הן הפשוטות ביותר. אלה כמעט אותן טבעות שיש להורים ולסבים והסבתות שלנו, אז יש בזה את אלמנט המסורת. חוץ מזה שפשוט לא היה שם שום דבר אחר שהיה מספיק מקורי והרגיש לי מתאים, אז החלטנו לקחת את הכי בסיסיות אבל להתאים בינינו. אני אוהבת את זה שיש לנו את אותה טבעת בדיוק, וגם את זה שהיא מספיק פשוטה כדי שאוכל לשים אותה על אותה אצבע עם טבעת האירוסין.
(וחשוב להדגיש שלמרות ההבטחות של מוטי שהוא בוודאות יאבד אותה תוך חודש, עברה חצי שנה והטבעת עדיין ישנה! יש אפילו סיכוי שאני יצאתי מהבית בלי שלי יותר פעמים ממנו. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## neurotica (29/4/14)

שמלות (... כן, ברבים) 
טוב, אז השלב הבא היה למצוא שמלה. 
כמו בנושאים אחרים, מראש היה ברור לי שאני לא הולכת להוציא את הסכומים שנהוג להוציא על שמלת כלה, לא היתה לי איזה מגבלה מוגדרת אבל אני מכירה את עצמי ואני גם ככה לא מוציאה הרבה על בגדים.
כמה ימים אחרי ההצעה היינו במקרה במשביר לצרכן והסתכלתי מתוך סקרנות על בגדים לבנים במחלקת נשים. מצאתי שמלה חביבה במחיר סוף עונה - 99 ש"ח - והחלטתי למדוד אותה, היא היתה פשוטה וחמודה למדי אבל לא קניתי אותה. 

כמה ימים לאחר מכן חרשתי עם אמא שלי את כל עזריאלי, נכנסתי לכל חנות בגדים ומדדתי בערך כל דבר לבן שמצאתי. 90% מזה היו דברים שלא הייתי נתפסת בהם מתה, כל מיני שמלות צמודות מלאות בתחרה גסה. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 חווייה טראומתית לכל הדעות. בסוף הסיבוב האורך והמייגע הזה נכנסנו לסניף של המשביר וקניתי את השמלה מקודם, לגיבוי. (ספוילר אלרט: בסוף התחתנתי בה)

כמה ימים אחרי זה הלכתי עם חברה לסיבוב בדיזינגוף, עברנו קרוב למליון חנויות (בהתעלמות מופגנת מסלוני כלות), ובסוף מצאנו את עצמנו בפגנקה. המוכרות שם היו מקסימות, היה שם מבחר לא קטן של שמלות לבנות (מדדתי את כולן, חלק אפילו פעמיים) ובסוף בחרתי בזאת. היא עלתה כ-400 ש"ח, מסתירה את החלקים הבעייתיים, מדגישה את הלא בעיתיים ובאה עם סרט סגול כהה שהחלפתי בסרט סגול בגוון שהתאים בדיוק לעניבה של מוטי (הסתובבתי עם העניבה שלו בין סדקיות עד שמצאתי את הסגול המתאים, ובכל זאת בתמונות יוצאים גוונים שונים).

בסוף את השמלה הראשונה לבשתי בטקס, ואת השנייה בצילומים ובארוע.

(מתנצלת על כמה שהתמונות המצורפות גרועות, צילמתי אותן עכשיו בפלאפון.)


----------



## neurotica (29/4/14)

נעליים 
הנעליים גם היו סיפור כי אני לא נועלת עקבים ובכלל נורא קשה לי למצוא משהו שיהיה לי נח, עברתי על מלא חנויות עד שבסוף הגעתי לאיזה חנות אנונימית בראשון לציון ששם קניתי אותן בבערך 150 ש"ח. 
שרדתי בהן בגבורה את כל הטקס בקפריסין וגם חצי מהארוע. מתישהו באמצע הריקודים החלפתי לאולסטאר ולמרות מסך האלכוהול אני זוכרת שנרשמה התלהבות מצד החברים. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(הנעליים אגב למכירה, קשה לי להאמין שאלבש אותן אי פעם שוב. מוכנה להעביר אותן הלאה בתמורה למחיר מגוחך כלשהו.)


----------



## neurotica (29/4/14)

שיער, איפור ותכשיטים 
על פנייה למאפרת ויתרתי מראש. גם לא ראיתי צורך להוציא על זה כסף (לא שאני ממש יודעת מה אני עושה, פשוט לא היה לי מאד אכפת) וגם כי זה לא היה מסתדר עם הלו"ז. 
אם הייתי עושה איפור ושיער אצל מישהי מקצועית הייתי צריכה אותה ב2-3 זמנים שונים (לפני הטקס, לפני הצילומים ולפני הארוע) וזה פשוט לא היה ריאלי.
אז חברה לימדה אותי לשים אייליינר כשבוע לפני החתונה, השיער היה פזור או חצי פזור עם סיכה שאמא שלי הכינה ובזה הכל הסתכם.
התכשיטים לא נקנו במיוחד. זה סט ממגנוליה שקיבלתי ליום הולדת כלשהו, אני לא זוכרת אם ממוטי או מאחותי (אופס), אבל הוא עדין וסגול וענדתי אותו גם בטקס וגם בארוע.


----------



## neurotica (29/4/14)

זר 
את הזר כבר הזכרתי פה בפורום כל פעם שעלה נושא הזרים והזמנות מהאינטרנט.
בכל אופן, זר מלאכותי בגוונים של לבן וסגול אשר הוזמן מפה ועלה (כולל משלוח) 110 ש"ח: http://www.lightinthebox.com/he/lov...edding-bouquet_p423084.html?litb_from=sysmail
נוצל בצילומים, נשכח בארוע (מה שהתבטא אך רק בזה שלא היה לי מה לעשות עם הידיים ב-5 התמונות שצלם המגנטים צילם אותנו לפני שהאורחים התחילו להגיע) וכעת מקשט את הסלון.


----------



## neurotica (29/4/14)

לבוש חתן 
החתן מבקש להדגיש שהיתה לו חליפה עוד לפני החתונה והוא לא קנה אותה במיוחד. אני אוסיף שהיו בכלל שתיים. שלא נדבר על אוסף העניבות המרשים. קיצר, מוטי הוא מהאנשים האלה שבאים לחתונה של אחרים לבושים יותר בהידור מהחתן והפנטזיה שלו היא לחיות בחברה שבה הולכים לעבודה בחליפה ועניבה.
החליפה הזו ספציפית נקנתה במשביר, וכך גם החולצה. העניבה כנראה גם נקנתה איפושהו, אבל אנחנו לא זוכרים איפה.
את החפתים הזמנתי לו מאיביי, כשבוע אחרי ההצעה והם הספיקו להגיע לפני הטיסה. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(תמונות של החתן בחליפה בהמשך.)


----------



## neurotica (29/4/14)

חתונה אזרחית בקפריסין 
שנינו אתאיסטים במלוא מובן המילה והיה ברור לנו מאז ומתמיד שרבנות זה לא בשבילנו. בהתחלה עוד היתה תקווה לנישואים אזרחיים בארץ אבל בשנתיים האחרונות הבנו שזה כבר לא יקרה. גם המשפחות לא היוו מכשול, מהצד שלי חצי לא יהודים, לחצי השני לא אכפת מדת; מהצד שלו פשוט לא אכפת מדת. זה היה מאוד נח.
בהתחלה חשבנו להביא את המשפחות הקרובות איתנו לקפריסין, אבל הבנו די מהר שזה מסבך את העניינים והחלטנו לטוס לשם לבד, להתחתן ולטוס הישר משם לאירופה לירח דבש.

כל סיפור קפריסין (הטיסה, הטקס, המלון) אורגן דרך חברה בשם Wedding Tours שהיא בעצם בחור בשם יגאל שהכל מתנהל מולו והוא מארגן הכל. כל מה שאנחנו היינו צריכים לעשות זה להגדיר תאריכים, לבחור מלון מרשימת המלונות שהוא נתן ולספק לו תמציות רישום ממשרד הפנים. כל הסיפור עלה לנו בערך 600 יורו לאדם, שזה יצא כ- 5,800 ש"ח.

עם כל הניירת טסנו לנו שמחים ונרגשים לקפריסין, שם נפגשנו בשדה התעופה עם עוד זוגות שבאו לאותה מטרה כמונו. הושיבו אותנו במיניבוס, הפעילו פלייליסט רומנטי ולקחו אותנו לעירייה. 
הטקס נערך בבניין העירייה, וארך בערך 10 דקות. חזרנו על דברים שהאיש אמר, הבטחנו לא להתחתן עם אנשים נוספים בזמן שאנחנו נשואים זה לזו, הוא שם לי טבעת, אני שמתי לו, חתמנו על מלא מסמכים שעד היום אין לנו מושג מה היה כתוב בהם. קצר ולעניין. 
כולם שם היו ממש נחמדים, צילמו אותנו מלא במהלך הטקס, לא צחקו על הקישוט המוגזם שהיה לי בשיער - בסה"כ שנינו יצאנו מאד מרוצים מכל הסיפור הזה.


----------



## Bobbachka (1/5/14)

הקישוט מהמם! על מה את מדברת...


----------



## neurotica (1/5/14)

חחח תודה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
הוא היה הרבה יותר מוצלח בתור סיכה לחצי קוקו, רק שלא חשבתי על זה עד הצילומים.


----------



## neurotica (29/4/14)

ירח דבש 
את ירח הדבש בעלי היקר אירגן בכוחות עצמו ובילינו אותו באיזור אגם גרדה באיטליה. 
התמקמנו בדירה חביבה ממש על האגם, שכרנו רכב, נסענו למקומות סביב האגם (ורונה הוא המוכר מביניהם) ולדולומיטים. הנופים היו מדהימים, האוכל מעולה, החתולים היו שמנמנים ומתלטפים, המדרגות רבות (שני דברים שאיזנו אחד את השני), העיירות קסומות ופשוט היה כיף! מאד ממליצה על האיזור לירח דבש.


----------



## Bobbachka (1/5/14)

WOW! עושה חשק!


----------



## neurotica (29/4/14)

המקום - אחוזת מרגו 
אחרי שהגענו לארץ התחלנו לחשוב ברצינות מה אנחנו רוצים לעשות כדי לחגוג פה את נישואינו עם קומץ חברים ומשפחה. חלק מבאי הפורום אולי זוכרים שהתלבטנו בין להפריד בין החברים למשפחה ולקחת את המשפחה למסעדה ולסגור לחברים פאב או לעשות ארוע משותף.

בסופו של דבר, בזכות הערת אגב של קרובת משפחה החלטנו לחקור את אחוזת מרגו. קראתי עליהם עוד קצת בפורום ובאינטרנט, וכשהגענו לשם פשוט התאהבנו.


----------



## neurotica (29/4/14)

Save The Date 
בפגישה הראשונה שהיתה לנו במרגו לא סגרנו עדיין, אבל דיברנו על ה27.11 שהוא בערך חודש אחרי הפגישה. איך שהגענו הביתה הבנתי שגם אם לא נעשה את הארוע שם, טווח הזמן ישאר דומה ויהיה צריך להודיע לאנשים כמה שיותר מהר. אז אחרי שוידאנו שהמשפחה והחברים הקרובים לא בחו"ל בתאריך המיועד ובמקביל גילינו שמחיר כמו שהוצע לנו במרגו לא קיים בשום מקום אחר  - שלחנו לכולם Save The Date-ים.


----------



## neurotica (29/4/14)

הזמנות  My pride and joy!




מאז ומתמיד היה ברור לי שאני הולכת לעצב לעצמי את ההזמנה לחתונה, והכיוונים כל הזמן השתנו. חשבתי על אינפוגרפיקה, חשבתי על משהו שיכלול תמונות שלנו, חשבתי על משהו על טהרת הטקסט, בלי איורים כלל. בסוף בחרתי את הציור הפשוט הזה, שקישקשתי עוד יחסית מזמן, והחלטתי לעשות לו גם גרסא מהודרת.
אז צד אחד זה אנחנו בלבוש יום יומי טיפוסי (מכנסיים צבעוניים זה דרך חיים 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), בצד השני זה אנחנו בלבוש חתן-כלה שלנו. 

את ההזמנות הדפסתי בקופי סנטר באוניברסיטת תל אביב, גם כן בעקבות המלצות הפורום. הם היו סופר נחמדים, עזרו לי לעשות תיקונים אחרונים בפוטושופ (שוליים, התאמת איכות וכד') והדפיסו דוגמא בחינם. אני לא זוכרת כמה בדיוק זה עלה לי אבל לא יותר מ-2 ש"ח להדפסה דו"צ, ובלי כל מיני מגבלות של מינימום 300 הזמנות או מינימום 500 שקל שנתקלתי בהן במקומות אחרים. 

כפי שאתם יכולים לראות, הניסוח שונה מעט מהנורמה. מכיוון שלא מדובר היה בחתונה פרופר אלא במסיבת חתונה לא הלכנו על הניסוח הרגיל, אלא עשינו קצת שינויים משלנו. למשל השימוש ב"מסיבת החתונה" וזה שההזמנה באה מאיתנו ולא מההורים. ציפיתי שיהיה קצת דרמה בעקבות האחרון, אבל או שלא היה או שזה פשוט לא הגיע אלינו. כל מה שאני יודעת זה שבאופן כללי אמא שלי היתה מאד גאה בנו על זה שאנחנו אירגנו הכל בעצמנו, במיוחד כי בערך שבועיים לפנינו גם בת של חברה שלה התחתנה והיא ראתה מהצד כמה קשים יכולים להיות חיים של אמא-של-הכלה, ומאד נהנתה להיות על תקן אורחת כבוד אצלנו (כמו גם ההורים שלו).


----------



## neurotica (29/4/14)

צילומים מקדימים 
אז כמו שכתבתי בהתחלה, את המקדימים עשינו בערך שבוע לפני הארוע. מי שצילם אותנו הוא חבר מאד מוכשר שעשה זאת ללא תשלום (טוב, כמעט, לקחנו אותו ואת העוזר החביב שלו להמבורגר בסוף היום. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

בחרנו להצטלם בכמה מקומות ברחבי ראשון לציון. 
התחלנו מפארק חדש שפתחו ליד צריפין בשם "גן בעברית". היינו שם כמה ימים לפני הצילומים ומצאנו ספוטים נחמדים, מה שלא לקחנו בחשבון שפארק חדש + שבת בבוקר + שמש = גהנום. הצלחנו למצוא בנס כמה פינות יחסית מבודדות והצלם המוכשר הצליח לתפוס כמה תמונות מוצלחות בלי ילדים ברקע.


----------



## neurotica (29/4/14)

מקדימים - המשך 
היעד הבא היה פארק "ערים תאומות", שאני די בטוחה שגם אנשים שגרים בראשון לא מודעים לקיומו, אז הנחנו (בצדק) שהוא יהיה שומם. גם משם יצאו כמה וכמה תמונות מוצלחות.

ולבסוף החלפנו לנעלי ספורט ושמנו פעמינו לסקייט פארק שמוטי מבקר קבוע בו (כן, אני נשואה לסקייטר 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







) שהוליד מספר תמונות מגניבות ביותר.


----------



## haych (29/4/14)

וואו 
תמונות מקוריות ומקסימות, והאולסטארס משדרג בטירוף!


----------



## neurotica (30/4/14)

יאא, תודה!


----------



## AnatOfBodom (30/4/14)

תמונות מקסימות! 
אהבתי לאללה את האולסטאר, בכלל את הצילומים הקלילים והמגניבים שעשיתם!

ואת צודקת, אני ראשל"צית כל חיי ואני לא מכירה את הפארקים שציינת.. חייבת לבקר בהם!


----------



## neurotica (30/4/14)

Thank youuuu! 
וזה בסדר, אין סיבה שתכירי. אנחנו המוזרים פה. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



מה שכן הפארק עברית באמת חמוד, והקונספט שלו נורא מקורי. פשוט תשתדלי להמנע מימי שבת.


----------



## ronitvas (30/4/14)

וואווו השלישית הורסת!!! 
ויופי של שמלה, אגב. כשהעלת אותה תלוייה היה לי ספק קל.
הוא נעלם


----------



## neurotica (30/4/14)

כן, ידעתי שהיה עדיף לותר על התמונות ההן 
שום דבר לא באמת נראה טוב על קולב. אבל הרגיש לי מוזר לחפור בלי עזרים ויזואלים. נו שוין, נקווה שאף אחד לא יתייאש שם וישאר לנצח עם הספק. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



תודה!


----------



## haych (29/4/14)

אחלה רעיון, הדרופבוקס! 
יש לי תחושה שזה יתחיל לתפוס בפורום.


----------



## neurotica (29/4/14)

אחוזת מרגו (
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 חפירה!) 
אז בגדול אחוזת מרגו התגלתה כבחירה ממש טובה, אנחנו עד היום מקבלים פירגונים ומחמאות על האוירה במקום ועל האוכל שהוגש. 
היינו מההתחלה בקשר עם בחור בשם לירון שענה על כל הדרישות והשאלות שלנו, עזר לנו עם סידורי ההושבה, הציע פתרונות יצירתיים לבעיות שעלו, היה זמין כל עת שהצקתי לו טלפונית ובא לקראתנו במחירים.

הפרטים הטכניים:
מחיר מנה היה 230 לאדם כולל מע"מ, 80 לילד. המחיר כלל בתוכו הגברה, תאורה, פרחים, חניון ואלכוהול בסיסי (בירות ותוצרת הארץ).

לשמחתי הרבה (והבנתי את זה מקריאה בפורום רק אחרי שכבר סגרנו שם) הם מתייחסים לנושא של מינימום מנות בצורה שונה. מכיוון שמדובר במסעדה ולא בדיוק אולם ארועים היה להם סעיף של מינימום אורחים לסגירת המקום. המינימום היה 90 איש, ז"א על 90 מנות היינו משלמים ויהי מה. אבל אם היו מגיעים 91 או 120 איש - זה לא משנה. המטבח מכין את המנות החל מהרגע שהאורח מזמין אצל המלצר ולא היינו צריכים לנחש מראש כמה אנשים יהיו על סמך אישורי הגעה ולהכנס לחישובים שהיו רק עושים לנו כאבי ראש. 

האוכל היה אלוהי! לא שיצא לי באמת לאכול משהו בארוע, אבל כל האורחים פירגנו ועדיין מפרגנים ולנו היה ממש טעים בטעימות. בדיעבד, קצת איכזב אותי שלא הציעו לנו לארוז את המנות שלנו וזה קצת התפספס, אבל לא נורא, כאמור - אכלנו בטעימות. 

יתרון נוסף של המקום הוא במבנה שלו ובהפרדה שהוא מאפשר. המקום מחולק ל-4 חללים עיקריים, 3 שבהם עמדו שולחנות ו-1 שבו היתה רחבת הריקודים. המבנה הזה מאפשר בעצם לצמצם את נזקי הרעש - ברחבה היתה לנו מוזיקה רועשת וכייפית, אבל בחלל המרוחק יותר (שבו ישבו כל הזקנים 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) היה ניתן לקיים שיחות מבלי לצעוק. חוץ מזה גם יש חצר מקסימה עם מקומות ישיבה בכניסה למתחם המקום, שאיפשרה לאנשים לברוח קצת החוצה לנשום אויר או לעשן.

משהו שאפשר בוודאות להגיד לזכותם של בעלי ועובדי המקום - הם מקצועיים. הם ידעו להתמודד בהצלחה עם סיטואציות שונות ומשונות - החל משולחנות שלמים של דוברי רוסית (שקיבלו גם תפריטים ברוסית וגם מלצרים שדוברים רוסית), דרך מנות שהן כשר גלאט ועד לאורחים טבעונאים וחופרים. 
אחת החברות שלי משתייכת לקבוצה האחרונה והיא היתה איתם בקשר כשבוע לפני הארוע ודאגה להסביר להם את כל הדרישות של הדיאטה שלה, והם קיבלו הכל בהבנה ויצאו מגדרם כדי שהיא תקבל מנה שהיא שוות ערך למנות ששאר האורחים נהנו מהן. היא יצאה מאד (!) מרוצה מהמקום והארוע, אפילו בשלב כלשהו בערב חלקה מתכונים טבעונאים עם בעל המקום והתחייבה להפיץ את השמועה בקרב הכת שלה. חברה אחרת שהיתה עימה בשולחן מדווחת שהמלצר היה סבלני ביותר, ענה על כל אינספור השאלות שלה, התרוצץ בינה לבין המטבח, ושהיא במקומו כנראה היו מתפטרת אי שם במהלך הערב. 

חוץ מזה היה גם מלצר עם קעקוע של להקה שאני אוהבת שטרח למצוא אותי במהלך הערב ולהראות לי אותו, בהוראת אחותי. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




החסרונות היחידים של המקום שאני יכולה לחשוב עליהם הם שקודם כל הוא נמצא ממש בתוך שכונה עירונית, אז בחצות מנמיכים את המוזיקה. הם אמנם לא מחייבים להתקפל על הדקה אבל זה די מסיים את המסיבה.


----------



## AnatOfBodom (30/4/14)

הקעקוע היה של איזו להקה?


----------



## neurotica (30/4/14)

HIM  
שמחה שמישהי שואלת את השאלות הנכונות!


----------



## AnatOfBodom (30/4/14)

הו, נהדר  
מזכיר לי שרציתי שיהיה בחתונה את הקאבר שלהם ל Wicked game, אבל שכחתי להוסיף את זה ברשימה לדיג'י


----------



## neurotica (29/4/14)

הארוע 
התכנון היה לקיים את קבלת הפנים היתה בחצר/גינה של המקום, כי האלטרנטיבה היתה לדחוס את כולם לאיזור של רחבת הריקודים וזה ממש לא דיבר אלינו. להזכירכם, הארוע היה בסוף נובמבר. שבוע לפני זה היה גשם, יומיים לפני זה היה גשם. למחרת היה גשם. חצי שעה לפני שהגענו למרגו - היה גשם! אבל בין השעות 19:00 לחצות היה פשוט מזג אויר מושלם, יבש וחמים. 

טוב, אז קודם כל היתה כמובן קבלת הפנים שבה שמחנו לגלות שהגיעו 100% מתוך מאשרי ההגעה. בעל המקום היה בהלם. אגב, 100% מאשרי ההגעה היו 91 איש (כולל אותנו), ומבחינתנו זה היה מספר אידיאלי. ת'כלס, הזמנו בערך 130 איש והאנשים שלא הגיעו היו בעיקר בני זוג של חברים (ולצערי חברה שלי שגרה בחו"ל ופשוט לא הצליחה להגיע לארץ). לא היה בחתונה אף אחד ששנינו לא הכרנו, וזה כלל גם קרובים רחוקים וחברים של המשפחה, וזה גם היה משהו שהיה מאד חשוב לנו מראש. 

מכיוון שכבר היינו נשואים ואין לנו שום זיקה לאף דת אז כמובן שלא היתה חופה. חשבנו לזמן קצר שאולי נעשה איזשהו טקס חילוני, אבל לא התחברנו לכלום אז גם מזה ירדנו די מהר. עשינו הרמת כוסית שבה אמרנו (טוב, מוטי אמר, לי יש פחד קהל) לאנשים תודה על זה שהם באו לחגוג איתנו ושאנחנו מקווים שהם יהנו והזמנו את כולם להכנס פנימה.


----------



## neurotica (29/4/14)

מוזיקה - DJ אליק סרור 
ה-DJ שלנו היה אליק סרור שהוא DJ הבית של אחוזת מרגו. חוץ מזה שאליק היה בתפקיד ה-DJ הוא גם ניגן בסקסופון וחליל צד בקבלת פנים. בנוסף הוא גם דאג להריץ מצגת של תמונות שהבאנו לו לפני תחילת הארוע, להודיע על זה שאנחנו רוצים להגיד כמה מילים, לקרוא לנו לסלוא ובאופן כללי ניהל את הערב בצורה מצוינת.

נושא המוזיקה עצמה במסיבה עצמה היה קצת יותר מורכב. אצל שנינו המוזיקה היא נושא חשוב, וכשדיברנו עם אליק בטלפון לפני שסגרנו איתו דאגנו ליישר איתו קו לגבי ההעדפות שלנו והוא באמת הבין ואפילו הסכים איתנו בחלק מהנושאים.

בשבועות שעד הארוע הכנו לו קובץ עם רשימת שירים שאנחנו אוהבים, שהיתה מחולקת ומסודרת לפי חלקי הארוע (כי אנחנו קונטרול פריקס), שלחנו לו אותה וביקשנו ממנו להשתמש בה. שם גם ציינו מה הם הקוים האדומים שלנו (לא מזרחית, לא שירים מיינסטרימים מסוימים שאנחנו לא אוהבים).

בפועל בארוע עצמו הוא לא חרג מהדברים הקריטיים - לא היתה מזרחית, לא היו שירים שאנחנו לא אוהבים, הסלואו היה כמובן השיר שביקשנו (ביקשתי, על מי אני עובדת) - Thank You For Loving Me של בון ג'ובי (שהיה ברור לי שהוא יהיה הסלוא בחתונה שלי בערך החל משנת 2000). 

אבל מבחינת שאר השירים הוא ניגן רק חלק מהפלייליסט שביקשנו ועשה השלמות עם שירים שהוא בחר שאמנם כן התאימו והקהל כן רקד, אבל היו שירים אחרים בפלייליסט שלדעתנו היו גם מהנים ומרקידים וגם נותנים משהו אקסטרה, כל מיני שירים שהיתה להם משמעות נוספת והיה משמח אותנו ואת החברים שלנו לשמוע דווקא אותם. 

בסה"כ אני לא חושבת שלמישהו מהאורחים יש משהו רע להגיד על המוזיקה, זה רק ג'וק שלנו (אמרתי קונטרול פריקס?), ובאופן כללי אליק היה מאד נחמד ואדיב וידע מה הוא עושה, אז אפשר להגיד שאנחנו 100% מרוצים … אבל יכלנו להיות 120% מרוצים.


----------



## AnatOfBodom (30/4/14)

דיג'יאים אה?? 
אי אפשר להכריח אותם לנגן רק מה שאנחנו רוצים ואי אפשר להרוג אותם


----------



## arapax (30/4/14)




----------



## neurotica (29/4/14)

צלם מגנטים 
לא לקחנו צלמי סטילס או וידאו לחתונה, והחלטנו להסתפק בצלם מגנטים ולבקש מחברים גם להביא מצלמות ולצלם בהן. למגנטים לקחנו את עומרי ממגנט-לי בעקבות המלצה של חברה שהתחתנה כחודש לפנינו. אני לא יודעת אם עמרי מספק דברים כמו זיקוקים ופירוטכניקה, האמת שגיליתי שזה משהו שבא מאותו ספק כמו המגנטים רק כמה שבועות אחרי החתונה, אבל זה גם דברים שממש לא רצינו ולא היינו צריכים. המחיר ששילמנו היה 800 ש"ח, והתמורה שקיבלנו היתה ממש מספקת. 

כולם יצא מהארוע עם יותר ממגנט אחד, כנראה אפילו יותר לכיוון ה4-5, אנחנו קיבלנו בסוף הערב לפחות 40 + 4 הגדלות + דיסק עם כל התמונות שגם על הקופסא שלו הודפסו תמונות שלנו (טאץ' ממש חמוד).

כל התקשורת עם עומרי לפני הארוע נעשתה טלפונית ונושא המסגרת למגנט נדון במייל עם הבחורה שעובדת איתו. לא התחברתי לאף אחת מהמסגרות שהם מציעים ועשיתי משהו פשוט ונחמד בעצמי. 
הסייג היחיד שיש לי זה שקצת חבל שלא נשאלנו אילו מגנטים היינו רוצים לקבל מוגדלים, גם אם זה היה אומר שלא נקבל את הכל בסוף הערב אלא בהזדמנות אחרת.


----------



## AnatOfBodom (30/4/14)

אהבתי את הכיתוב!


----------



## neurotica (29/4/14)

DIY 
אני נוטה להאמין שאם היה לי יותר מחודש להרים את כל הארוע הייתי משקיעה הרבה יותר בכל נושא ה-DIY, למשל בדברים כמו מרכזי שולח, אביזרים למקדימים, מתנות לאורחים ואולי אפילו בהזמנות קצת יותר מעניינות. אבל גם עם כל ההכנות שהיו במהלך החודש הזה בקושי היה לנו זמן לנשום, אז אני מאד מעריכה את המעט DIY שהצלחנו לעשות בכל זאת. 

הדבר העיקרי שהכנו היה כרטיסי הושבה. (לצערי אין לי תמונה יותר מוצלחת מזו שצולמה באמצע תהליך ההכנה, עם כל השאריות ברקע)
בריסטול לבן, בריסטול סגול, מחורר פינגווינים, טוש סגול ועזרה מעוד שני חברים. פתחנו מין סדנת ייזע, אחד שירטט, השני גזר, שלישי חורר, רביעי הדביק. מזל שהיו רק 60 כרטיסים. 
לשמחתי עד היום יוצא לי לראות את התוצר הגמור על בבתים של אנשים וזה כל פעם מעלה לי חיוך על הפנים.


----------



## neurotica (29/4/14)

קישקושים 
אחותי הקטנה והנהדרת התנדבה להיות אחראית קישקושים - היא נסעה לתל אביב, לרחוב הזה שכולם קונים בו את הדברים האלה וחזרה עם שלל רב. חוץ מזה (DIY #2) הכנתי שפמים ושפתיים על שיפודים מבריסטולים (טוב, בסדר, לא בריסטולים, חוצצים שנותרו מהאוניברסיטה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) והבאנו הכל לשם בבוקר הארוע. כמו תמיד, דברים זוהרים ודברים שאפשר לשים על הראש היו להיט כפי שאפשר לראות במגנטים.


----------



## neurotica (29/4/14)

אלבומים 
אז כאמור, אין צלם = אין אלבום. 
אבל זה טוב, כי אני מעדיפה להכין אותו לבד. עם תמונות מודפסות, חומרי יצירה, וואשיטייפ וגליטר. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



אז למה בעצם ההודעה הזו קיימת? 
בעיקר הודות לחברות הנהדרות שלי שהכינו לנו בהפתעה (!) אלבום ברכות לארוע. הדפיסו, גזרו, הדביקו, קישטו, ציירו ויצרו את האלבום המושלם ביותר שראיתי בכל חיי. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 כחצי ממנו התמלא באמת ברכות במהלך הארוע, והחצי השני יתמלא בכרטיסי הברכה שקיבלנו יחד עם הצ'קים. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




חוץ מזה גם נתקלתי לפני כמה חודשים במין promotion של איזה אתר חו"לי בשם artscow שאיפשר לעצב ולהזמין אלבום קטן (5*7 אינץ', קצת יותר גדול מתמונה מודפסת רגילה) של 20 עמודים ב-1$. כן כן, אלבומצ'יק שלם, כריכה קשה, איכותי למדי, כולל משלוח - הכל בדולר דולר אחד!

אז בינתיים יש לי את שני היפים האלה, ועכשיו שקיבלתי את התמונות מהמקדימים ופרסמתי את הקרדיטים (ווהו!) הפרויקט הבא שלי יהיה להכין את אלבומי חתונה לאמא שלי ולהורים שלו ואת האלבום הרשמי שלנו, בתקווה שיצא יפה כמו אלבום הברכות.


----------



## neurotica (29/4/14)

עלויות + סיכום 
אז ניתן לראות שאני לא מצנזרת את העלויות ואני חושבת שזה חלק מאד חשוב מהקרדיטים, אבל היו כמה דברים שלא נכנסו לי בנרטיב אז אני אעשה פה סיכום של הכל:
אחוזת מרגו - 21,380 + 1200 טיפים.
אלכוהול נוסף (בנא משקאות) - 3,000.
DJ - 3,000.
צלם מגנטים - 800.
הזמנות - 140.
הסעה מראשון לציון לרחובות - 600.
שמלה - 400.
סה"כ - 30,520 ש"ח.

(החתונה האזרחית כאמור הוסיפה לזה עוד 5,800 ש"ח.)

לסיכום, הארוע עצמו עלה לנו כ31 אלף, שזה משהו בין חצי לרבע עלות חתונה ממוצעת בארץ. אני לא מתחרטת על אף החלטה שעשינו בדרך, לא חושבת שויתרנו/"התפשרנו" על משהו שהיה קריטי לנו, מאמינה שגם מוטי חושב בדיוק כמוני. והכי חשוב - אני לא חושבת שהאורחים הרגישו שהארוע "זול" או פחות מושקע או כל דבר בסגנון. 

כשרק התחלנו לתכנן ואמרתי לאנשים שאני רוצה ארוע קטן יחסית אז כולם הזהירו אותי שזה אומר ש"העלות תתחלק בפחות אנשים" ושזה יגרום לכך שהחתונה תעלה לנו יותר. בסופו של דבר, במונחים של ישראל - החתונה היתה מיניאטורית. אבל חוץ מזה היא גם היתה איכותית, מהנה, טעימה, מיוחדת (לדבריהם של האורחים) והאמת שהיא גם כיסתה את עצמה לחלוטין. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




וזהו! וואו, אני לא מאמינה שסוף סוף פרסמתי קרדיטים. 
תודה רבה לפורום שהיווה השראה ותמיכה בתהליך הזה, והמון תודה למי שקרא עד לפה!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(את הציור בתמונה אמא שלי ציירה והוא חיכה לנו על הדלת כשחזרנו מהירח דבש, והוא עדיין שם, גם כעבור חצי שנה!)


----------



## ray of light (30/4/14)

מזל טוב! 
ממה שהצלחתי לראות (וזה לא הרבה.. כי אין לי גישה לדרופבוקס- מחשב של העבודה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) נראה שהיתה לכם חתונה מקסימה!
שיהיה הרבה מזל טוב!


----------



## neurotica (30/4/14)

תודה רבה! 
מקווה שתנסי שוב ממחשב שהוא לא של העבודה, התמונות שבדרופבוקס הכי שוות.


----------



## renit (30/4/14)

מצטרפת למזלט 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
נראה ממש ממש יפה!!!


----------



## neurotica (30/4/14)

המון תודה!!


----------



## hadasa81 (30/4/14)

תודה לך! 
ממש עשית לי מצב רוח על הבוקר
קודם כל העברת לי בפנאן את הקפה של הבוקר אז תודה
ממש נהדר לראות עוד זוג שפוי שלא הוצי סכומים הזויים וגם שלא התחתן ברבנות
אנחנו התחתנו בלונדון (גרים כאן) ולא עשינו עדיין אירוע אבל התכנון שלנו זה להוציא בערך את הסכום שציינת, אז טוב לראות שזה אפשרי.
את חושבת שהמקום מתאים גם לאירוע צהריים?
תודה ומזל טוב!


----------



## neurotica (30/4/14)

איזה כיף! 
זו היתה בדיוק המטרה שלי. 
תודה על התגובה! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ולשאלתך - המקום בהחלט מתאים לאירוע צהריים (בהנחה ומדובר בשישי).


----------



## קבוק בוטן (1/5/14)

איזה זוג אדיר אתם 
בא לי להיות חברה שלכם! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



כל הכבוד על הסטייל, המגניבות, השפיות והעמידה על העקרונות שלכם.
אהבתי מאוד את הצילומים המקדימים וההזמנה
וגם את החתולים השמנמנים!

מזל טוב והמשך חיים מאושרים


----------



## neurotica (1/5/14)

ייאי 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
איזה תגובה משמחת! (והתייחסת להזמנה, אז בכלל 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!!)

תודה רבה!


----------



## chenram1 (2/5/14)

צלם מגנטים 
אפשר לקבל חוו"ד על הצלם מגנטים וגם פרטי התקשרות ?

תודה


----------



## neurotica (2/5/14)

יש חוות דעת כמה הודעות מעלייך 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


  http://www.tapuz.co.il/forums2008/viewmsg.aspx?forumid=153&messageid=174708574

ואני לא יודעת אם מותר לפרסם טלפונים על גבי הפורום, אבל הוא במקרה מופיע בתמונה של מסגרת המגנט. אם לא תסתדרי, שלחי לי מסר.


----------



## itaikadosi (30/4/14)




----------



## ronitvas (30/4/14)

תודה רבה רבה על השיתוף 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
יופי של חתונה ביופי של תקציב. 
הוכחת שאפשר גם אחרת - לא להשתגע עם התקציב ועדיין להינות מחתונה יפה, איכותית ומושקעת!!!

מאחלת לכם המון שנים של אהבה


----------



## neurotica (1/5/14)

המון תודה! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
שמחה שהמטרה הושגה.


----------



## arapax (30/4/14)

כיף של קרדיטים 
אני אוהבת קרדיטים מפורטים 
אתם נראים מקסימים, ונשמע שהחתונה היתה בדיוק מה שרציתם. מזל טוב לכם!


----------



## neurotica (1/5/14)

תודה רבה! 
(מפורטים = חופרים, רייט? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## arapax (2/5/14)

כמה מחברותיי הטובות ביותר חפרו פה בפורום, אין לך מה להתבייש


----------



## שוקוהולית (1/5/14)

אתם בסדר אתם.


----------



## neurotica (1/5/14)

גם את אחלה חמודה


----------



## מסטיק אורביט ירוק (1/5/14)

קרדיטים מגניבים! 
ובכלל, אתם נראים אנשים מגניבים. חשדתי כבר מהחתימה, אבל הקרדיטים אוששו את ההשערה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




וגם, את ממש יפה
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



מזל טוב והמון אושר!


----------



## neurotica (1/5/14)

תודה!!! 
איזה כיף להתקל בעוד פאנגירלס במקומות לא צפויים ברחבי הפרדס. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 שוב המון תודה!


----------



## butwhy (3/5/14)

קרדיטים מקסימים 
אהבתי את הרעיון שמאחורי האירוע ואת היישום שלו. בטוחה שהקרדיטים שלכם יעזרו להרבה מתחתנים-לעתיד.
מזל טוב!


----------



## neurotica (3/5/14)

תודה רבה! 
ואני בהחלט מקווה, זו תהיה המחמאה הכי גדולה.


----------

